# Synthwave and Retro wave-style music appreciation thread!



## Yakamaru (Dec 30, 2017)

Topic name says it all. Anyone on the forum a fan of this sort of music? Feel free to post some good shit!

Time to start the thread off with two mixes:


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 30, 2017)

Memes aside it's a damn good song

And a damn good genre


----------



## Scales42 (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 30, 2017)

Scales42 said:


>


HOLY SHIT. Dis sum guuud shit, mah man!


----------



## Scales42 (Dec 31, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> HOLY SHIT. Dis sum guuud shit, mah man!








You're welcome


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 31, 2017)

I love me some Scandroid. <3


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 31, 2017)

Another AWESOME one I found earlier! <3


----------



## Remroto (Jan 7, 2018)

Some reason it seems to be starting the video around 1:30


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 7, 2018)

Neo Tokyo~


----------



## Scales42 (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## Anon Raccoon (Jan 21, 2018)

My favorite yt playlist


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 21, 2018)

Aviators just made this piece:





<3


----------



## Stealtheart (Jan 23, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Topic name says it all. Anyone on the forum a fan of this sort of music? Feel free to post some good shit!
> 
> Time to start the thread off with two mixes:



I don't listen to it regularly. But I do enjoy this stuff a lot. Most people aren't into synth anymore sadly.


----------



## Pompadork (Jan 23, 2018)

out of the way nerds, this is REAL music!


----------



## Ashke (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 23, 2018)

So, I assume this is for electric retro music, and not actual 80's music? (Not to bash synthwave, it's good music)


----------



## Pinky_the_demon (Mar 11, 2018)

Great selection of tracks guys!


----------



## Korgronogh (Mar 11, 2018)

I can certainly appreciate some synthwave every once in a while, this has got to be my favorite


----------



## modfox (Mar 11, 2018)

Synthwave is best


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 11, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> So, I assume this is for electric retro music, and not actual 80's music? (Not to bash synthwave, it's good music)


Well, it's literally in the title. 

Feel free to make an 80's music thread if you want. Got looooots of good music from that decade.

On-topic:










Have some FM-84 and GosT. <3


----------



## Stealtheart (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 16, 2018)

I'm really into it. Love Dynatron so much .


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 19, 2018)

^ This literally have me swinging back and forth in my chair right now.


----------



## Razorscab (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (May 1, 2018)

Yes I know, the album is about 2 years old, but IDGAF. I love this shit none the less. <3


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (May 12, 2018)

Age of production is irrelevant to people that appreciate music


----------



## Yakamaru (May 12, 2018)

Redlinelies said:


> Age of production is irrelevant to people that appreciate music


Oy. This is some real good shit. xD

Also. Found this shit about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (May 12, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Oy. This is some real good shit. xD
> 
> Also. Found this shit about 3 weeks ago.


Really chill stuff with a sweet bassline


----------



## Yakamaru (May 12, 2018)

Redlinelies said:


> Really chill stuff with a sweet bassline


Oh yes. Xurious is a damn good artist.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 12, 2018)

EDIT: This stupid site build. I am so sorry. Only the first two were supposed to be embedded. (What the fuck is the point of the embed option if it does it no matter what?)


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 19, 2019)

Right, forgot we had this thread. @SoL-JoS, enjoy!





P.S.: Sorry for the necro. Thought it'd be better to revive the old thread as opposed to create a new one.


----------



## SoL-JoS (Mar 19, 2019)

OHOHOHOHOHOHOHO
THANKS @Yakamaru


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 19, 2019)

SoL-JoS said:


> OHOHOHOHOHOHOHO
> THANKS @Yakamaru


Enjoy, mah man. =w=


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 21, 2019)

Mix is already hitting it off with a blast. Sweet!


----------



## Italo Fox (Mar 30, 2019)

Found this one recently and it's pumpin'








Yakamaru said:


> Yes I know, the album is about 2 years old, but IDGAF. I love this shit none the less. <3



Nice! Dance of the Dead is one band I've been keeping my ears on. They have some top-tier bangers and their new single Tension is pretty kick-ass:


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2019)

Another amazeballs mix!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 106754 (May 28, 2020)




----------



## katalistik (Jun 14, 2020)

A few of my favourites (Damn loving the genre):


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 11, 2020)

Sorry for the necro. Forgot I had made a thread like this previously.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Kailirian (Apr 4, 2021)

I can't stop listening to this


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

# laserhawk


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 14, 2021)

Oooooh, Gloria~


----------



## Kailirian (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (May 9, 2021)

Been listening to a lot of Isidor. Looots of great tracks!


----------



## Attaman (May 14, 2021)

Since I just realized I don't think I've shared it here before, it's good music in general, and at least a couple of the soundtracks qualify, there's the SOUNDWAVES album created by several fans of the _Ecco the Dolphin_ series. Also, it's free. And there's few things people like more than free stuff.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 19, 2021)

The explore function for Spotify gives me these gems. Noice!


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 12, 2021)

yeah I'm just gonna leave a few things here


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 12, 2021)

and yes everything sounds better in synthwave


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## Kailirian (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 26, 2021)

Kailirian said:


>


Timecop be some good shit mah man!


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Filter (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 19, 2021)

Filter said:


>


Oooo, Lazerhawk is pretty good.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 1, 2021)

This belongs in an Afterburner fan game god DAYUM




Hear me out: Rondo of Blood but cyberpunk.


----------



## Filter (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 19, 2021)

Filter said:


>


Dominic does really good stuff.




(His Eurobeat remixes are stellar, too.)


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 23, 2021)

Boy do I have a lot of shit to share.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 23, 2021)

crossposting this here because reasons




also








W&R is rapidly becoming my absolute FAVORITE synthwave/outrun act.


----------



## Kailirian (Dec 22, 2021)

In witcher mood


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## FurryMan (Jan 10, 2022)

OMG!!!

Finally, I found a forum with this top thread. Thanks, Emperor...

This mix I listen to when I do work. Idk, it gives me a feeling of appreciation the environment around me and gives a positive thinking. Hope some of you will enjoy it as well :3


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 10, 2022)

Been a while since I last listened to Ferus Melek.


FurryMan said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> Finally, I found a forum with this top thread. Thanks, Emperor...
> 
> This mix I listen to when I do work. Idk, it gives me a feeling of appreciation the environment around me and gives a positive thinking. Hope some of you will enjoy it as well :3


You're welcome, mate. Got plenty of stuff in here.


----------



## blackoutvulture (Feb 7, 2022)

Anyone familiar with The Midnight? Worthwhile synthpop band that utilizes synthwave rather effectively.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 23, 2022)

blackoutvulture said:


> Anyone familiar with The Midnight? Worthwhile synthpop band that utilizes synthwave rather effectively.


The Midnight is absolutely wonderful. And so is Michael Oakley and Sunset Neon, to name a few. Scandroid's up there too.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 8, 2022)

Turbo Knight is always a treat.


----------

